# 2 Netzwerke mit DI-624 verbinden



## SiNiE (30. August 2004)

Ich möchte 2 Netzwerke (z.B. 192.168.1.x und 192.168.x.x ) über einen DI-624 verbinden. Hat jemand erfahrung in dem Berreich? Die Subnetmask soll aber bei 255.255.255.0 bleiben. Mit einem Router dürfte die Verbindung ja kein Problem darstellen, jedoch weiß ich nicht welche Einstellungen ich treffen muss.

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar 

Gruß


----------



## Sinac (30. August 2004)

Einfach beiden Karten ne IP im gleichen Bereich geben, also 192.168.1.x und beiden die Subnetmask 255.255.255.0 geben. fertig.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## SiNiE (30. August 2004)

Hu Sinac,

gerade das will ich ja nicht . Ich will 2 unterschiedliche Netzwerke miteinander verbinden und nicht IPs im selben Nummernkreis verteilen.


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (30. August 2004)

sind das nicht Wireless Lan Router
Also bei Routern müßtest du doch eigetnlich nur die Routen eingeben, da sollte das gehen.


----------



## zinion (1. September 2004)

Das kannst du per VPN lösen. Sollen die beiden Netze über Internet verbunden werden?

Ansonsten geht das so oder so nich ohne VPN, denn genau dafür sind die Netzmasken und so ja da 

Ne zweite Netzkarte in nem PC und ne Netzwerkbrücke wär noch ne andere Lösung...


----------



## Radhad (1. September 2004)

Zinion, ich weiß nicht wo du das gelernt hast, aber da sind ein paar Fehler drin ;-)

1. VPN bedeutet, dass man eine verschlüsselte Verbindung über das Internet aufbaut. Dann gibt es ein Segment des Netzwerks, und wo natürlich auch die IP's im gleichen Segment liegen müssen.

2. Der Router muss an beiden Anschlüssen (Von Segement A und von Segment B) je eine IP bekommen. Erst dann kann der Router 2 Segmente miteinander verbinden.

3. Die Netzwerkbrücke schränkt die Konfiguration bei mehreren Netzwerkgeräten erheblich ein, weil man nicht mehr jede einzelne Komponente einzeln konfigurieren kann.

Zuerst müsstest du das Netz in Segmente aufteilen, 2 Segmente reichen leider nicht, denn das erste und letzte sind nicht nutzbar (sind sie schon, aber man macht es nicht, wegen NetzID und Broadcast Adresse des kompletten Netzes). Alos teilst du das Netz in 4 Segmente auf, wovon du Segment 3 & 4 benutzt. Alles weitere findest du, wenn du hier im Forum nach "Subnetting" suchst. Allerdings kannst die Subnetmask 255.255.255.0 dann nicht weiter benutzen. Aber das ist auch kein Problem!


MfG Radhad


----------



## zinion (6. September 2004)

Naja, ich weiss nicht, ob du es schonmal probiert hast aber ich benutze fast täglich RAS- oder VPN-Verbindungen und die funktionieren wunderbar mit IPs aus evrschiedenen Segmenten , das regelt nämlich der Server oder Router, je nachdem wie's gelöst ist. 

Daß die Ntzwerkbrücke erhebliche Einschränkungen mit sich bringt stimmt schon aber eine Lösung wäre es  Und wenn es nur 2 normale Netzwerkkarten sind, sind die Einschränkungen nicht so dramatisch.

Mit dem DI-624 ist eine Lösung dieses Problems nicht nötig, hab ihn mir gerade nochmal auf der D-Link-Seite angeschaut.


----------

